# First Beavers found wild in England in 800 years to be caught and sent to a zoo!



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Just leave them alone!

First wild beavers in England for 800 years to live in ZOO as ministers decided they're a danger | Mail Online


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Sad that their first thought was to kill them 

I agree they should just be left alone!


----------



## mikew (May 3, 2014)

Not sure i think they should be left in the wild,i would need more of an understanding of how our rivers and eco system has changed since they where last there,there could be problems with modern times.
Dont shoot me just thinking aloud.


----------



## lennythecloud (Aug 5, 2011)

mikew said:


> Not sure i think they should be left in the wild,i would need more of an understanding of how our rivers and eco system has changed since they where last there,there could be problems with modern times.
> Dont shoot me just thinking aloud.


The European beaver and it's impact on the environment has been very well studied and it's impact on biodiversity is extremely positive.

However landowners would need to accept their 'engineering' and the alteration and creation of wetlands and water courses. Fisherman would also have to accept that some fish species would decline in favour of those that prefer slower water. Both these things will not go down well at all in this country and that's why the government will resist reintroduction.

Amazingly, a European beaver actually killed a man last year. Human-beaver conflict does need to be considered (though I am personally in favour of reintroduction). Beaver kills man in Belarus | World news | theguardian.com


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

My concerns would be for the animals. In the wild they are in huge danger from poisons and pollution in the waterways , disturbance by idiots and deliberate harm from anglers and landowners. I`m afraid `the wild` is no longer safe for wildlife.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Until this human race is obliterated from the earth nothing is safe


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Reintroducing Beavers into the UK may be of interest for people


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Great article today by George Monbiot on the beavers - & the 'control freaks' who want to capture them!

Stop the control freaks who want to capture England's wild beavers | Environment | theguardian.com

.


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

noushka05 said:


> Great article today by George Monbiot on the beavers - & the 'control freaks' who want to capture them!
> 
> Stop the control freaks who want to capture England's wild beavers | Environment | theguardian.com
> 
> .


Interesting read - thanks for that.

It also contains a link to a petition - I'll post it here for anyone who might not have the time to read the whole article: https://you.38degrees.org.uk/petitions/save-the-free-beavers-of-england


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

NaomiM said:


> Interesting read - thanks for that.
> 
> It also contains a link to a petition - I'll post it here for anyone who might not have the time to read the whole article: https://you.38degrees.org.uk/petitions/save-the-free-beavers-of-england


No problem have signed & shared the petition.

.


----------

